# Over a dozen public officials indicted in embezzlement scheme; including entire county board (VA)



## Xzi (Sep 28, 2019)

It almost goes without saying at this point, but it has not been a good week for Republicans in positions of authority.  Virginia state police announced four days ago that a grand jury has indicted numerous officials in connection to an embezzlement scheme to the tune of $21 million.  Included in these indictments is the entirety of Warren County's board of supervisors, all five of whom are Republicans.



			
				Richmond Times-Dispatch said:
			
		

> A grand jury has indicted all of Warren County’s top government officials on charges of misfeasance as part of an ongoing criminal investigation into allegations of embezzlement and money laundering inside the local economic development authority, Virginia State Police announced Tuesday.
> 
> Among the 14 people charged were County Executive Douglas Stanley and all five members of the county’s Board of Supervisors: Chairman Daniel Murray, R-North River; Tony Carter, R-Happy Creek; Tom Sayre, R-Shenandoah; Archie Fox, R-Fork; and Linda Glavis, R-South River. Former Warren schools Superintendent Luke Drescher and former County Attorney Daniel Whitten also were charged.
> 
> ...


In such a busy news week on the federal level, this is a story which otherwise would've flown under my radar entirely, so shout-out to the temper who referred it to me via PM.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2019)

I was born in Virginia, actually. Disappointed that this is what's been happening while I was looking away.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 28, 2019)

Terrible but completely unsurprising.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Sep 28, 2019)

> Former Warren Supervisor Ron Llewellyn, who was also indicted



Just adding this (maybe add to OP): The supervisor is indicted because they suspect there was inside help from county officials to embezzle the money (not just for failing to adequately respond).


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 30, 2019)

It's not that hard to find people doing bad things.

https://detroit.cbslocal.com/2019/09/23/southfield-city-clerk-charged-with-6-felonies/

https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-09-17/ed-buck-arrested-charged-with-drug-house

https://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/2019/09/06/fall-river-mayor-jasiel-correia-arrested-marijuana/


----------



## billapong (Sep 30, 2019)

I don't see how their political affiliation has anything to do with the fact they are crooks. It's not like Republican's don't commit crimes. Other than the 5 republicans, how many were Democrats? (Not that it matters, just making a point). Politicians are usually morally corrupt (this is 100% the case when it comes to Liberals). That's why I'm glad we have a President that's not a politician.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 30, 2019)

billapong said:


> I don't see how their political affiliation has anything to do with the fact they are crooks. It's not like Republican's don't commit crimes. Other than the 5 republicans, how many were Democrats? (Not that it matters, just making a point). Politicians are usually morally corrupt (this is 100% the case when it comes to Liberals). That's why I'm glad we have a President that's not a politician.



Well a non Politician can be a good thing but a Millinair isn't really anything better except that he might not be swayed by monay easily ...
But then again the one you got lacks common sense and is destabilizing the whole world


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 30, 2019)

Hmm...sucks to be a Virginian (or Virginese? Virgin?  ), but I've got to be honest: I don't particularly care about it. Or to be more precise: I care about them about as much as you would care about our Belgian politicians's attempt at forming a regional government. We might not have scandals (yet), but it's not like there's a chance it affects anyone outside the region (unlike news about Trump or, at least in my case, the brexit).

I also gotta side with @billapong that their party membership isn't all that relevant either. It would've been somewhat different if you had a dozen different parties more or less equally divided, but you've got two. And with the US system of 'winner takes all', all of them belonging to the same political party isn't particularly surprising.

Don't get me wrong: it's a rather decent argument against this two-party politics system. But the way it's set up, it's more an invitation or yet another round of "democrats vs republicans". And I'm frankly pretty tired of being called a democrat because I tend to mock certain morons belonging to the republican party.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 30, 2019)

Your first link story was deleted and the second one (raw story) is an extreme far left "news" outlet known for spreading misinformation.
https://www.wric.com/news/virginia-...harged-in-ongoing-embezzlement-investigation/

What were the other 9 people who were indicted (D)? but the raw story didnt think it was important enough to mention?
Political affiliation has nothing to do with it other then click bait sites to try and take advantage, also its not really a big news story, it involves a county and a small one at that in VA, thats why it never broke into any major news network other than local stuff.


----------



## billapong (Sep 30, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Your first link story was deleted and the second one (raw story) is an extreme far left "news" outlet known for spreading misinformation.
> https://www.wric.com/news/virginia-...harged-in-ongoing-embezzlement-investigation/
> 
> What were the other 9 people who were indicted (D)? but the raw story didnt think it was important enough to mention?
> Political affliction has nothing to do with it other then click bait sites to try and take advantage, also its not really a big news story, it involves a county and a small one at that, thats why it never broke into any major news network other than local stuff.



It's not like far this or that sites don't have any good material, it's just harder to find. So the source doesn't necessarily mean the article is bias. Also, it's easy to look through the bias and pick out the relevant information (the 5 w's) or lack thereof. 

Maybe @Xzi is trying to distract us from the negative attention the Liberals are getting due to the fact Trump and co. are getting to the bottom of who started the two year long witch hunt / conspiracy theory that the media used as a diversionary tactic? Isn't that the real reason behind the impending impeachment hearings? 

Dealing with cowards who don't take responsibility for their actions usually ends up in said cowards in panic mode. Drowning people will grasp at anything they can to stay afloat. Well, you know what they say about "When the man comes around" ...


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 1, 2019)

billapong said:


> Maybe @Xzi is trying to distract us from the negative attention the Liberals are getting due to the fact Trump and co. are getting to the bottom of who started the two year long witch hunt / conspiracy theory that the media used as a diversionary tactic? Isn't that the real reason behind the impending impeachment hearings?


Do you really believe this? Like honestly?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 1, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Your first link story was deleted


Dunno what happened there, it's fixed now (same URL).


----------



## billapong (Oct 1, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Do you really believe this? Like honestly?



Yes I do. The point of Trump's call wasn't to just look into Biden, regardless of his intentions on that issue. Biden was a side issue, the main reason was to look into why the Democrats falsely accused him of collusion. He has a team working on bringing the people responsible for the entire situation to justice. This is coming directly from the team working on investigating the Democrats responsible for the collusion hoax.

Why do you think Pelosi said "Barr has gone rouge"? It's because he's out of the country investigating the people behind the false collusion accusations. The Republican's are out for blood and unlike Liberals they usually get shit done. I think you need to keep an eye on what's happening on both sides regarding this issue. It's not smart to ignore the opposition and only pay attention to one side's desperate attempt to distract the pubic from their own wrong doings. Seems to be working if you don't realize what the Republicans are actually up to. Do you not pay attention to your opponents location when you're playing chess?

Either way, Biden was just icing on the cake. The Liberals are good at attacking their own. I love it when they finally do turn on themselves, because it always happens. Hey, at least they stopped talking about trying to impeach Trump and finally did something, but like the 2 year collusion hoax their case is built on smoke and mirrors. 

It will be interesting to watch the Liberal media melt down again after he doesn't get taken down (and if he does Pence will take over, so they're still going to have to deal with the current administration). Win/Win either way.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 1, 2019)

billapong said:


> Maybe @Xzi is trying to distract us from the negative attention the Liberals are getting due to the fact Trump and co. are getting to the bottom of who started the two year long witch hunt / conspiracy theory that the media used as a diversionary tactic? Isn't that the real reason behind the impending impeachment hearings?




Ah...I see you've clarified this part. Lemme respond to that as well.


billapong said:


> Yes I do. The point of Trump's call wasn't to just look into Biden, regardless of his intentions on that issue. Biden was a side issue, the main reason was to look into why the Democrats falsely accused him of collusion. He has a team working on bringing the people responsible for the entire situation to justice. This is coming directly from the team working on investigating the Democrats responsible for the collusion hoax.




For those living under a rock and thinking "the team" means the CIA, FBI, pentagon or any of the official instances at the disposal of a US president...you're mistaken. "The team" consists of...this guy:



Spoiler












So to reiterate my earlier response:





billapong said:


> Dealing with cowards who don't take responsibility for their actions usually ends up in said cowards in panic mode. Drowning people will grasp at anything they can to stay afloat. Well, you know what they say about "When the man comes around" ...


I certainly agree, though I seriously doubt we're thinking of the same groups. It fits Giuliani's current behavior perfectly.

I dare you to ask me for sources on that one. 



/off-topic


----------



## morvoran (Oct 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> In such a busy news week on the federal level, this is a story which otherwise would've flown under my radar entirely, so shout-out to the temper who referred it to me via PM.



It's funny how you can't find any stories putting Republicans in a bad light other than a story about a tiny little county in VA that somebody else found for you.  Oh, no, they stole money from the "take a penny, leave a penny" fund.  Throw them all in solitary confinement.

What I would like to know is:
how much gun violence in this county? 
How many homeless? 
How many single mother homes putting out countless numbers of future welfare applicants? 
Is there trash and homeless all over their streets and are the sidewalks littered with fecal matter and used syringes?
Is the federal government sending them our tax dollar to rebuild their infrastructure only for that money to disappear?

You want to see corruption where it matters?  Here's a video from a non-biased source (what you would consider non-biased if it was a liberal account):



This is the type of stories you should really be focusing on as this is absolute proof of corruption in our government.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 2, 2019)

quite a few folks deflecting and resorting to whataboutism. People are tribal to the point of insanity.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 2, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> quite a few folks deflecting and resorting to whataboutism. People are tribal to the point of insanity.


I agree.  We have all this corruption, lying, and using tax dollars for nefarious reasons (either trying to impeach an innocent president that they just don't like and forcing foreign countries to do their bidding) at the top of the Democrat party, but we have liberals here posting ridiculous stories about "Republican embezzlement" in a very small town like that is going to distract our attention away from the real issues.  Give me a break!
Let's stick to the real stories that matter like the Clintons and Obama colluding with Ukraine and Russia to influence the 2016 election.  Those are the real crooks.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 2, 2019)

Xzi + morovan -> 1 gamma ray + 538 MeV of energy


----------



## Marcsoup (Oct 2, 2019)

billapong said:


> It's not like far this or that sites don't have any good material, it's just harder to find. So the source doesn't necessarily mean the article is bias. Also, it's easy to look through the bias and pick out the relevant information (the 5 w's) or lack thereof.
> 
> Maybe @Xzi is trying to distract us from the negative attention the Liberals are getting due to the fact Trump and co. are getting to the bottom of who started the two year long witch hunt / conspiracy theory that the media used as a diversionary tactic? Isn't that the real reason behind the impending impeachment hearings?
> 
> Dealing with cowards who don't take responsibility for their actions usually ends up in said cowards in panic mode. Drowning people will grasp at anything they can to stay afloat. Well, you know what they say about "When the man comes around" ...



I do hope you realize that anything that results in 34 indictments, 8 guilty pleas, and 5 prison sentences (and counting) is not a "witch hunt". 5 of Trump's top campaign officials/associates are now convicted felons. Additionally, the investigation was never purely about Trump. It was investigating whether or not Russia interfered in the election. Democrat, Republican, independent, Green party, or even the fucking US Communist party (which shockingly still exists to this day.) It was found that yes, Russia DID interfere in the 2016 election in favor of Donald Trump, and to the detriment of Hillary Clinton. These are not "opinions" or subject to interpretation. These are known facts published by both left and right wing media, including Fox News (see https://www.foxnews.com/politics/whos-been-charged-by-mueller-in-the-russia-probe-so-far). If you read through the the report (which I highly recommend all US citizens do (It can be found at https://www.justice.gov/storage/report.pdf), you would know this by now. Also, remember, Robert Mueller is a registered Republican, so it OBVIOUSLY was a "deep state conspiracy" perpetrated by the Clintons/Democrats/lizard people/Illuminati (/s)

On the current issue of Trump's wrongdoing with Ukraine, again, it's not up for debate. The law is very clear. Any attempt to invite a foreign government to aid in an election is a federal crime. Go ahead and try to explain away the reasoning why Trump would single out one person who just happens to be the son of his political opponent over something that wasn't an issue until he made it one. Contrary to what Trump is saying, there was never any investigation into Hunter Biden as there was no wrongdoing in the first place. All Hunter Biden did was push to have a known corrupt prosecutor fired while he was an employee of a Ukrainian company. So if helping cleanse corruption is wrong, we're all fucked.

Do your research across both right and left wing media. Look at neutral sources like The Associated Press and Reuters. Read news stories from international publications who have no political bias in US affairs, like the BBC. It's not hard to find the truth when there are so many places to look.

I'm not going to argue further.

Also, as to the actual topic of the thread, you can find a list of all 14 people charged at https://www.wric.com/news/virginia-...harged-in-ongoing-embezzlement-investigation/
I'm too lazy to do the research into the political affiliations of the 14 people charged at the moment.

Edit: @Joe88 actually linked the same article above


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 2, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I agree.  We have all this corruption, lying, and using tax dollars for nefarious reasons (either trying to impeach an innocent president that they just don't like and forcing foreign countries to do their bidding) at the top of the Democrat party, but we have liberals here posting ridiculous stories about "Republican embezzlement" in a very small town like that is going to distract our attention away from the real issues.  Give me a break!
> Let's stick to the real stories that matter like the Clintons and Obama colluding with Ukraine and Russia to influence the 2016 election.  Those are the real crooks.


Let's see. This is a thread about an embezzlement scheme leading to arrests.

What does your post have to do with this? Really, very little aside from using it as an excuse to go all Wake Up Sheeple on people. Like, you're displaying whataboutism right here in this very post. Oh the irony.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 2, 2019)

morvoran said:


> how much gun violence in this county?
> How many homeless?
> How many single mother homes putting out countless numbers of future welfare applicants?
> Is there trash and homeless all over their streets and are the sidewalks littered with fecal matter and used syringes?


I've never once defended the neoconservative/neoliberal policies that created all these problems.  Might want to take a good hard look in the mirror, assuming you actually care about any of this and aren't just using it for the purpose of callous deflection away from the topic at hand.

Pointing out problems without also pointing out the cause (cough, capitalistic greed) is a worthless gesture.


----------



## billapong (Oct 2, 2019)

Marcsoup said:


> I do hope you realize that anything that results in 34 indictments, 8 guilty pleas, and 5 prison sentences (and counting) is not a "witch hunt". 5 of Trump's top campaign officials/associates are now convicted felons. Additionally, the investigation was never purely about Trump. It was investigating whether or not Russia interfered in the election. Democrat, Republican, independent, Green party, or even the fucking US Communist party (which shockingly still exists to this day.) It was found that yes, Russia DID interfere in the 2016 election in favor of Donald Trump, and to the detriment of Hillary Clinton. These are not "opinions" or subject to interpretation. These are known facts published by both left and right wing media, including Fox News (see https://www.foxnews.com/politics/whos-been-charged-by-mueller-in-the-russia-probe-so-far). If you read through the the report (which I highly recommend all US citizens do (It can be found at https://www.justice.gov/storage/report.pdf), you would know this by now. Also, remember, Robert Mueller is a registered Republican, so it OBVIOUSLY was a "deep state conspiracy" perpetrated by the Clintons/Democrats/lizard people/Illuminati (/s)
> 
> On the current issue of Trump's wrongdoing with Ukraine, again, it's not up for debate. The law is very clear. Any attempt to invite a foreign government to aid in an election is a federal crime. Go ahead and try to explain away the reasoning why Trump would single out one person who just happens to be the son of his political opponent over something that wasn't an issue until he made it one. Contrary to what Trump is saying, there was never any investigation into Hunter Biden as there was no wrongdoing in the first place. All Hunter Biden did was push to have a known corrupt prosecutor fired while he was an employee of a Ukrainian company. So if helping cleanse corruption is wrong, we're all fucked.
> 
> ...



It was a witch hunt against Trump because Trump wasn't guilty of collusion (that was the original accusation) and it's pure speculation by the Left that any information found about Biden was going to be used in any election. Biden isn't even Trump's opponent in any elections right now and thanks to the Democrats will probably never will be (as by using Biden to attack Trump with they then exposed Biden. They meddled in their own God damned Primaries). Bringing up Biden the way they did was to simply distract from the investigation into their own corruption. Well, I'm not distracted. Shit didn't work. Didn't pass go. Won't collect a damned thing. Try again.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 2, 2019)

i bet giving all physical evidence to billapong declassified he still would not believe it talking about being bias? look in the mirror bud


----------



## billapong (Oct 2, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> i bet giving all physical evidence to billapong declassified he still would not believe it talking about being bias? look in the mirror bud



No I wouldn't, because Mueller cleared him of obstruction. It was agreed to have him investigate and prosecute if he found evidence of obstruction. So what happens, the democrats simply want to change the rules they agreed to because they were wrong - they lost and can't take a loss like grown ups do. Fucking sore ass losers (emphasis on losers)

It's like losing a NFL Football game and then trying to change the rules after the game is won so that your team, that lost, will win. Or it's like losing a Presidential election and then bitching about the electoral college.

Listen you fucking *intellectually disabled* Liberals. There was no collusion and you fucking lost the election. Let go and move on.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2019)

billapong said:


> No I wouldn't, because Mueller cleared him of obstruction. It was agreed to have him investigate and prosecute if he found evidence of obstruction. So what happens, the democrats simply want to change the rules they agreed to because they were wrong - they lost and can't take a loss like grown ups do. Fucking sore ass losers (emphasis on losers)
> 
> It's like losing a NFL Football game and then trying to change the rules after the game is won so that your team, that lost, will win. Or it's like losing a Presidential election and then bitching about the electoral college.
> 
> Listen you fucking retarded Liberals. There was no collusion and you fucking lost the election. Let go and move on.


Have you read the actual Muller Report? Or any piece of it? And I mean yourself, without listening/watching a video.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 2, 2019)

billapong said:


> No I wouldn't, because Mueller cleared him of obstruction. It was agreed to have him investigate and prosecute if he found evidence of obstruction. So what happens, the democrats simply want to change the rules they agreed to because they were wrong - they lost and can't take a loss like grown ups do. Fucking sore ass losers (emphasis on losers)
> 
> It's like losing a NFL Football game and then trying to change the rules after the game is won so that your team, that lost, will win. Or it's like losing a Presidential election and then bitching about the electoral college.
> 
> Listen you fucking retarded Liberals. There was no collusion and you fucking lost the election. Let go and move on.


He...did find obstruction tho? where are you getting your information?

Don't use "retarded" as an insult. please edit your post to remove this word, this sort of thing isn't tolerated. But the rest of your text doesn't break any forum rules.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> He...did find obstruction tho? where are you getting your information?
> 
> Don't use "retarded" as an insult. please edit your post to remove this word, this sort of thing isn't tolerated. But the rest of your text doesn't break any forum rules.


That was a mistake, he's a big proponent of the idea that free speech means no consequences. And he's likely going to label you as a libtard, or something along those lines and insult you for PC culture.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 3, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> That was a mistake, he's a big proponent of the idea that free speech means no consequences. And he's likely going to label you as a libtard, or something along those lines and insult you for PC culture.


Usually that term just means "I don't know what I'm talking about", so it doesn't mean much to me. Free speech as an ideal just means your speech won't be censured from being heard, particularly from a government. It doesn't guarantee a platform will be provided or it be of equal weight to all others. I mean, it's antithetical to free speech to not have your speech critiqued or assessed. I mean, that's the whole point. Ideas not spoken are ideas left to fester and go unaddressed. To yell at people who complain about what you're saying is super anti-free speech. It always boggles my mind people who say they support freedom of speech, when all they mean is freedom of their speech but no one else's. I'm hoping billapong is above this sort of thing.



Xzi said:


> In such a busy news week on the federal level, this is a story which otherwise would've flown under my radar entirely, so shout-out to the temper who referred it to me via PM.



Does this sort of thing not happen a lot? I suppose the odd thing is it was uncovered and prosecuted rather than just uncovered and nothing done about it.


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 3, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> He...did find obstruction tho? where are you getting your information?


It turns out that the real obstruction was the friends that Trump made along the way.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't care about the OP. People do bad things whatever.


Here's some news to get people riled up.

Bernie Sanders hospitalized for blocked artery. He has heart problems. 
He canceled future events. It looks the end of Sanders Presidency. He too old.





Searinox said:


> Xzi + morovan -> 1 gamma ray + 538 MeV of energy


They make the perfect couple. You know the saying opposites attract.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 3, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Bernie Sanders hospitalized for blocked artery. He has heart problems.
> He canceled future events. It looks the end of Sanders Presidency. He too old.


Is that how some places are choosing to report this? Up till now, he's been functional with a blocked artery. Felt a little pain, so he had a checkup. Saw the blockage, had a pretty standard/not dangerous surgery, and now he's back out there without a blocked artery. He's healthier now than he was before, as the issue was resolved and they can safely keep an eye on it. If he had suffered a heart attack, that would have potentially weakened his heart, but since they found the problem and fixed it before that happened, he's in a better position than he was before. 

he's old, but he's healthy. especially for someone his and trump's age (he's 5 years older than trump). To be honest, this won't negatively impact his campaign.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 3, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> Is that how some places are choosing to report this? Up till now, he's been functional with a blocked artery. Felt a little pain, so he had a checkup. Saw the blockage, had a pretty standard/not dangerous surgery, and now he's back out there without a blocked artery. He's healthier now than he was before, as the issue was resolved and they can safely keep an eye on it. he's old, but he's healthy. especially for someone his and trump's age (he's 5 years older than trump). To be honest, this won't negatively impact his campaign.


You know the News, that's how they always spin things.
I wouldn't say resolved if he went to the hospital again.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2019)

So we are just allowed to intentionally go off-topic now? lol


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 3, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> So we are just allowed to intentionally go off-topic now? lol


Corruption of politicians, local and federal, will probably all funnel towards the US elections for the next 6 months for...obvious reasons. Not sure how to avoid it  Especially since this is a pretty clear case of them doing something wrong and getting caught. I'm personally confused as to why they're being ousted. Folks nowadays seem to prefer facade of stability rather than risking rocking the boat by doing the right thing.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> Corruption of politicians, local and federal, will probably all funnel towards the US elections for the next 6 months for...obvious reasons. Not sure how to avoid it  Especially since this is a pretty clear case of them doing something wrong and getting caught. I'm personally confused as to why they're being ousted. Folks nowadays seem to prefer facade of stability rather than risking rocking the boat by doing the right thing.


Well... I was talking about that random Bernie Sanders news. It has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 3, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> Is that how some places are choosing to report this? Up till now, he's been functional with a blocked artery. Felt a little pain, so he had a checkup. Saw the blockage, had a pretty standard/not dangerous surgery, and now he's back out there without a blocked artery. He's healthier now than he was before, as the issue was resolved and they can safely keep an eye on it. If he had suffered a heart attack, that would have potentially weakened his heart, but since they found the problem and fixed it before that happened, he's in a better position than he was before.
> 
> he's old, but he's healthy. especially for someone his and trump's age (he's 5 years older than trump). To be honest, this won't negatively impact his campaign.


He will be fine. Cannot wait until the pundits spin it into oblivion though.

As for the topic in general its actually really interesting news regardless of who was caught. A crackdown on corruption like this is always great news. The whole "OH BUT WHAT ABOUT BIDEN?!!! ERRRR????!!! seems odd to me as it is unrelated to the topic at hand.

Also @osaka35. You dont post in the politics section that often but you certainly are good at dispelling nonsense. Thanks for that.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 3, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> So we are just allowed to intentionally go off-topic now? lol


Yes, always Baybay



osaka35 said:


> Corruption of politicians, local and federal, will probably all funnel towards the US elections for the next 6 months for...obvious reasons. Not sure how to avoid it  Especially since this is a pretty clear case of them doing something wrong and getting caught. I'm personally confused as to why they're being ousted. Folks nowadays seem to prefer facade of stability rather than risking rocking the boat by doing the right thing.


No one wants to rock the boat. Most people in this thread doesn't or anyone else outside of here. All they do is talk maybe vote but that's about it. They rather play video game's, watch TV shows, party with their friends, hobbies, maybe a little work and schooling here and there, but that's about it. They won't protest, revolt or anything. They'll probably make excuses for why they don't revolt. Too corrupt. 

No politicians wants to rock the boat either, and no one wants to take up the politician role to rock anything. Our votes don't count because of corruption, so the only way is to force by protest. But where are they? And the ones that do same excuse for why nothing gets done, too corrupt. So no one rocks the boat, no one wants to take up the politician mantel to shake and rock things, and excuses are always too corrupt for the people that do. So are people going to do anything about this? Or will they just do the same routine go to work/school, play game's, watch shows and same old same old. And say our lives are too busy to do anything, I have a life, I can't go to protest to make our country better. There's a lot of people I see on the news already doing it for me. But its apparently not enough, things are still corrupt and broken.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 3, 2019)

SG854 said:


> No one wants to rock the boat. Most people in this thread doesn't or anyone else outside of here. All they do is talk maybe vote but that's about it. They rather play video game's, watch TV shows, party with their friends, hobbies, maybe a little work and schooling here and there, but that's about it. They won't protest, revolt or anything. They'll probably make excuses for why they don't revolt.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I've been to a number of protests myself.  As for a revolt or a revolution...that's not something one can really accomplish without large-scale support.  Revolting solo just gets you shot dead and labeled an "antifa terrorist."  The entire working class revolting would be impossible to ignore or mischaracterize, however.  

I'm still holding out some hope that Bernie's political revolution pulls through, because otherwise you'll likely be proven correct in that people are just too apathetic to enact meaningful change away from the declining state of this country through other means.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 3, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Really, very little aside from using it as an excuse to go all Wake Up Sheeple on people.


  Is there any other reason perfect enough as this to interject? 



Xzi said:


> I've never once defended the neoconservative/neoliberal policies that created all these problems. Might want to take a good hard look in the mirror, assuming you actually care about any of this and aren't just using it for the purpose of callous deflection away from the topic at hand.
> 
> Pointing out problems without also pointing out the cause (cough, capitalistic greed) is a worthless gesture.


 Hey, you must have let your cat play on the keyboard again while you were away from your computer.  It's replying to me again with nonsense.   By the way, who PM'd you this story to post?  Was it Adam Schiff?



osaka35 said:


> Don't use "retarded" as an insult. please edit your post to remove this word, this sort of thing isn't tolerated. But the rest of your text doesn't break any forum rules.


 For real @billapong , you're insulting the mentally challenged when you compare their mental superiority to that of liberals.  Don't they suffer enough?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 3, 2019)

what does any of that have to do with a discussion on an embezzlement scheme leading to arrests?
nice trolling attempt but its boring at this point.
in before something something, hateful liberals, something something racist liberals, something something degenerate liberals, something something mentally challenged liberals, something something what about joe biden, something something republicanism is perfect and beyond reproach, something something, life is perfect under conservativism. oh yeah something something socialism, vuvuzuela.


----------



## billapong (Oct 3, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> He...did find obstruction tho? where are you getting your information?
> 
> Don't use "retarded" as an insult. please edit your post to remove this word, this sort of thing isn't tolerated. But the rest of your text doesn't break any forum rules.



Okay, I'll change it, but know this, even though I'll be using the more PC term I mean the same god damned thing.

Also, in now way is me telling you that you can't tell me what to say limiting your free speech. You won't find me hitting the report button let alone trying to use the Government by fining you $250,000 for saying what you said simply because it hurts my feelings or goes against my political agenda. Unlike the Liberals who try to use the Government to limit what other people can say because of their intolerance and hatred I don't do that. I'm simply pointing out they can't censor me and I'm not going to comply. They're still free to actually say that all they want, it doesn't make it true though and you won't find me actually trying to limit them telling me I can't saying certain words of phrases, just I won't be complying with their shit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morvoran said:


> For real @billapong , you're insulting the mentally challenged when you compare their mental superiority to that of liberals.  Don't they suffer enough?



You're right. Using the outdated term is doing the actual group an injustice, because Liberals are worse off than they are. Liberalism in itself is one of the worst mental illness to ever exist.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 3, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Is there any other reason perfect enough as this to interject?


Uh, no? Since it's blatantly off-topic and derailing.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 3, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> what does any of that have to do with a discussion on an embezzlement scheme leading to arrests?





Ev1l0rd said:


> Uh, no? Since it's blatantly off-topic and derailing.



Oh, all this hypocrisy is killing me .
-----------------------------

I'm sure there are plenty of stories about liberals/Democrats that embezzled money.  Look at Al Sharpton who sold his book rights to his own charity or the Baltimore mayor who had the city buy her childrens book.

How about finding a story about a liberal doing a good deed (screaming in an old lady's face for trying to cross the street doesn't count) or a Democrat not trying to take away rights from lawful citizens?  I guess liberals can only make change by attacking others instead of doing good themselves.  Oh, well, I guess I just answered my own question.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 3, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Hey, you must have let your cat play on the keyboard again while you were away from your computer. It's replying to me again with nonsense.


I'd say stop playing dumb, but sadly I can no longer be confident that you're just playing the role.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 3, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Oh, all this hypocrisy is killing me .
> -----------------------------
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of stories about liberals/Democrats that embezzled money.  Look at Al Sharpton who sold his book rights to his own charity or the Baltimore mayor who had the city buy her childrens book.
> ...


again what aboutism. Also "liberal bad, greatest hits vol.1" We heard this song dude. play a different one. You ran out of your original cd's and are repacking them and re-selling bootlegs of them.



billapong said:


> Okay, I'll change it, but know this, even though I'll be using the more PC term I mean the same god damned thing.
> 
> Also, in now way is me telling you that you can't tell me what to say limiting your free speech. You won't find me hitting the report button let alone trying to use the Government by fining you $250,000 for saying what you said simply because it hurts my feelings or goes against my political agenda. Unlike the Liberals who try to use the Government to limit what other people can say because of their intolerance and hatred I don't do that. I'm simply pointing out they can't censor me and I'm not going to comply. They're still free to actually say that all they want, it doesn't make it true though and you won't find me actually trying to limit them telling me I can't saying certain words of phrases, just I won't be complying with their shit.
> 
> .



You know this forum has rules right? did you bother to read them? Ad-hominems are not even allowed in this section yet you have gone real out of bounds with that. This is not some free for all. You should message one of the administrators and see what kind of answer that paragraph gets you.


----------



## billapong (Oct 3, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> You know this forum has rules right? did you bother to read them? Ad-hominems are not even allowed in this section yet you have gone real out of bounds with that. This is not some free for all. You should message one of the administrators and see what kind of answer that paragraph gets you.



What I posted broke the rules (using the outdated term for mentally ill people) so as requested I'm using the updated term. In no way is calling our Liberals breaking the rules. If people can say all sorts of negative shit about Trump (directly attacking a certain person) or Republicans (your Ad-hominems in action) then I have a right to do the same regarding Liberal scum. 

Per say, if I'm penalized for saying what I think and is true about Liberals then all negative discussion about Trump or Republicans should be made against the forum rules.

As for free speech. I agreed when singing up for this site to follow the rules and that means listening to moderators and following the proper procedure. That is something I agreed to, so telling me I can't use an outdated term is fine by me. However, for an entire city to outlaw words without people agreeing to push a political agenda, one in which promotes breaking federal law, then that's actual limiting of free speech.

For this particular subject matter. Good. Some crooked politicians got arrested. Now let's not discriminate and arrest all of the crooked Liberals too.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 3, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Oh, all this hypocrisy is killing me .


What is hypocritical about saying you're derailing a thread with something wholly unrelated...


----------



## morvoran (Oct 3, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'd say stop playing dumb, but sadly I can no longer be confident that you're just playing the role.


 Ditto.




Ev1l0rd said:


> What is hypocritical about saying





WD_GASTER2 said:


> again what aboutism. Also "liberal bad, greatest hits vol.1" We heard this song dude. play a different one. You ran out of your original cd's and are repacking them and re-selling bootlegs of them


 What aboutism where you come in here talking about people going off topic, but not one thing you said has anything to do with the topic? *Mic drop*

I bet you'd go to an anti-litter protest with a big sign saying "only Nazis litter" and then throw the sign on the ground when you leave.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 3, 2019)

I have gone on record in this thread and said that crackdown on corruption is great regardless of party lines.
keep trolling and de-railing though. Its obviously an addiction. My post is sadly of more substance and on topic than anything you have said. Stop dropping microphones, they cost a lot of money and you suck at "pwning" people. Dont worry though I am sure the same 2 or 3 people that agree with you on this forum will reinforce your view.
Also some of us enjoy reading threads on topic. You are not even pointing out observations in the thread. You literally just popped in to talk about Biden.



WD_GASTER2 said:


> He will be fine. Cannot wait until the pundits spin it into oblivion though.
> 
> As for the topic in general its actually really interesting news regardless of who was caught. A crackdown on corruption like this is always great news. The whole "OH BUT WHAT ABOUT BIDEN?!!! ERRRR????!!! seems odd to me as it is unrelated to the topic at hand.
> 
> Also @osaka35. You dont post in the politics section that often but you certainly are good at dispelling nonsense. Thanks for that.





morvoran said:


> I bet you'd got to a shit posting protest with a big sign saying "only Movrovan derails threads" and then throw the sign on the ground when you leave.



probably.


----------



## billapong (Oct 3, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> I have gone on record in this thread and said that crackdown on corruption is great regardless of party lines.
> keep trolling and de-railing though. Its obviously an addiction. My post is sadly of more substance and on topic than anything you have said. Stop dropping microphones, they cost a lot of money and you suck at "pwning" people. Dont worry though I am sure the same 2 or 3 people that agree with you on this forum will reinforce your view.
> Also some of us enjoy reading threads on topic. You are not even pointing out observations in the thread. You literally just popped in to talk about Biden.
> 
> ...



Biden relates to this thread because he just got called out for trying to blackmail another country using government funds to help his son out. It's not hard to prove as he openly goes around bragging about it. He's an example of a corrupt democrat. If we're going to focus on corruption he's a prime example. I've got another example; Liberal cities who's government intentionally derails ICE and ignores Federal Laws to assist criminals in ripping off honest hard working tax payers. Isn't the theme of this thread corruption in the government? Or are we only allowed to call out corrupt republicans and not the corrupt liberals and democrats?


----------



## morvoran (Oct 3, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> keep trolling and de-railing though. Its obviously an addiction


 I would go to de-railers anonymous, but I can't find a meeting place.  I can tell you haven't been to any either.  Be a good peer and not de-rail in front of me.  You know I have no will power.
Please stop feeding my addiction with your enabling.



WD_GASTER2 said:


> Stop dropping microphones, they cost a lot of money


  I can afford them. Don't worry.  I also recycle instead of just leaving them on the floor for others to clean up.



WD_GASTER2 said:


> you suck at "pwning" people. Dont worry though I am sure the same 2 or 3 people that agree with you on this forum will reinforce your view.


. Don't be jelly.
---------------------------------

I would add more to this nonsensical unknown embezzlement "opinion piece" topic, but I have to go post 10 more threads of my own about how corrupt the left is.  See y'all there.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 3, 2019)

billapong said:


> Biden relates to this thread because he just got called out for trying to blackmail another country using government funds to help his son out.


Yes. We KNOW he got called out on it. Trump calls out all sorts of nonsense all the time.



			
				billapong said:
			
		

> It's not hard to prove as he openly goes around bragging about it.


*sigh*
Yes, he bragged about getting a corrupt official removed from his job. In truth, it was as much (if not more) because of the pressure from the EU and international donors that Shokin was fired.
Heck...Ukranian prosecutors and activists even claim that Shokin was actually an OBSTACLE in the investigation of Burisma. In other words: Joe Biden really bragged about how he HELPED the investigation against the company that had his son in the committee. That would seem strange if you cling to your reason of why Joe did this, but it's perfectly normal if you consider that the investigation simply revealed nothing out of the ordinary.



			
				billapong said:
			
		

> He's an example of a corrupt democrat. If we're going to focus on corruption he's a prime example. I've got another example; Liberal cities who's government intentionally derails ICE and ignores Federal Laws to assist criminals in ripping off honest hard working tax payers. Isn't the theme of this thread corruption in the government? Or are we only allowed to call out corrupt republicans and not the corrupt liberals and democrats?


Dude...you started this derailment. It was about some dirty dozen politicians in Virginia until you dragged your conspiracy theory into it.


----------



## billapong (Oct 3, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Yes. We KNOW he got called out on it. Trump calls out all sorts of nonsense all the time.
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> ...



I thought the thread was about corruption in the Government. It also seems you're falling victim to only reading one side of the issue. You should really check on the opposition some time, because the investigation into the Liberals who made up the entire obstruction con has been going on since Trump was cleared of it. Biden is a very small issue being used to distract from what's really going on (well, distract morons, isn't working on me or millions of other people that see through the Liberal horse shit). 

Maybe we should get together and play chess and bet a large amount on who will win. Seeings as you only would pay attention to where your pieces are and then deny where my pieces really are. Although, after I win I think it might be hard to actually get you to pay up, but like most real men I have means of doing so.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 4, 2019)

Seems like things aren't going so well for the Democrats lately with the whole impeachment hoaxes not going anywhere, lying Schiff being bashed for his fairy tales, and nonsense Nancy knowing she screwed her party as well as herself for going along with this impeachment fiasco.  (I'm not going to say anything about Bernie and how his heart just wasn't into running this time around).

Now, we have another Democrat mayor being convicted of embezzlement.  Just another day in the life of a Democrat *sigh*.

@Xzi Maybe you can add this to the OP.

*Atlantic City Mayor Frank Gilliam resigns ‘with heavy heart’ after pleading guilty to stealing $87K from youth basketball nonprofit*

Atlantic City Mayor Frank M. Gilliam Jr. resigned late Thursday after admitting to embezzling more than $87,000 from a youth basketball club he cofounded, making him the latest in a long string of the city’s elected leaders to leave his post facing possible prison time.

Even as Gilliam, 49, was raising funds for school supplies and activities for the Atlantic City Starz — a nonprofit he has touted in campaigns and in his official biography — he was spending donors’ money on luxury clothing, expensive meals and trips that had nothing to do with the underprivileged children the organization was meant to serve, prosecutors said.
------------------------------

I would have started my own thread, but I don't see the point of posting minor issue stories such as this one or the one in the OP.  I would post thousands of separate threads every week if I did one for every Democrat embezzlement story.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 4, 2019)

I only posted this because it was much bigger than a single corrupt individual.  If I was looking to make it a scattershot topic about multiple unconnected corruption events, I would've included the story about the Philadelphia state senator who resigned amidst charges of child sexual abuse and possession of child pornography.  Seems to be a recurring theme among Republicans these last few years.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 4, 2019)

billapong said:


> I don't see how their political affiliation has anything to do with the fact they are crooks. It's not like Republican's don't commit crimes. Other than the 5 republicans, how many were Democrats? (Not that it matters, just making a point). Politicians are usually morally corrupt (this is 100% the case when it comes to Liberals). That's why I'm glad we have a President that's not a politician.



You are 100% certifiably insane. You say you don't see how political affiliation has anything to do with it, then asked how many were Democrats. "Oh, but not that it matters. I'll just ask because it absolutely does not matter to me one bit. I promise. I just want to know. But not that it matters." LOLOL! Then go on to say that "this is 100% the case when it comes to Liberals)". Wait. I thought it didn't matter??? Followed up with "we have a President that's not a politician."

Have you seen your doctor lately? You are losing it.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 5, 2019)

@osaka35
@WD_GASTER2

I guess it wasn’t bullshit after all since Bernie Sanders had a heart attack but they kept it hidden from the public for a couple of days. I’m not making a whole thread about this, there’s not much to talk about other then he had a heart attack, so I’m posting it here. That last operation didn’t prevent this.

The messed up thing would be to praise this and I know some conservatives will do that. It should be ideas and not health problems that keeps him out of presidency. But age is unpreventable.


On op topic, corrupt things bad, there. There’s my on topic comment.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 5, 2019)

SG854 said:


> @osaka35
> @WD_GASTER2
> 
> I guess it wasn’t bullshit after all since Bernie Sanders had a heart attack but they kept it hidden from the public for a couple of days. I’m not making a whole thread about this, there’s not much to talk about other then he had a heart attack, so I’m posting it here. That last operation didn’t prevent this.
> ...



who is "they"? it was plastered all over the yahoo front page with sources from AP to Huffpost various days ago.
Also having a stent placed in is not a heart attack( a heart attack would mean he would be done with his campaign. recoveries take months).If you think they are the same you should brush up on knowledge.
Update: retracting part of my statement, and checking what news sources are saying on this. Lot of pundits are gonna try to spin this so i need to wade through the BS before i say anything else.

Update 2 this is odd, a lot of the media is reporting this as a heart attack. However the recovery time is usually months... This man is up and running already:

Hello everybody! We’re in Las Vegas. I’m feeling so much better. Thank you for all of the love and warm wishes that you sent me.See you soon on the campaign trail. pic.twitter.com/nk3wWIAuE7— Bernie Sanders (@BernieSanders) October 5, 2019


to the moderators: I will not go further offtopic. sorry about that.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 5, 2019)

billapong said:


> I thought the thread was about corruption in the Government. It also seems you're falling victim to only reading one side of the issue. You should really check on the opposition some time, because the investigation into the Liberals who made up the entire obstruction con has been going on since Trump was cleared of it. Biden is a very small issue being used to distract from what's really going on (well, distract morons, isn't working on me or millions of other people that see through the Liberal horse shit).


I also read your side. If you'd read my reply, you'd know: you can't disprove something without knowing what he's talking about.



billapong said:


> Maybe we should get together and play chess and bet a large amount on who will win. Seeings as you only would pay attention to where your pieces are and then deny where my pieces really are. Although, after I win I think it might be hard to actually get you to pay up, but like most real men I have means of doing so.


I'll pass, because I know your game. By the time it starts to appear I'm the better chess player, you'll start insisting we're playing checkers instead of chess. And I'm not making that up because I'm so creative, but it's because it's how you act. You say A, then when we point out that A is false, you claim you said B instead. I mean look at yourself...in the day since you wrote this "liberals made up the entire obstruction con" you changed your own opinion to "Biden isn't Trump's political opponent". Heck...it sounds like you don't even need me to defeat you. 

Granted: the fact that Trump flat out admits his crime on television means it's pretty hard to argue in his name and remain a fanboy of him ("oh, shit. He just said that he DID want the Ukranian president to investigate Biden!  Better pivot my opinion before someone calls me on something I said earlier!")


----------

